# Monster 6TB (960 hrs) External WD RED NAS Drive Bolt Lifetime Service



## dssguy2 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ok, so this TiVo has everything you could want (except its white).

I modified a TiVo bolt by making a small notch in the back panel and running a SATA cable from the board to a Rosewill External Hard Drive case with an eSATA connection. I didn't burn a hole in the top of the case or drill a hole through the back, just a small rectangular notch to feed the cable out.

This TiVo has 960 HRS of HD recording and Lifetime service!

Breakdown in price:
Tivo Bolt (RF Remote, HDMI cable, ethernet cable, instructions, original box) = $150
WD Red NAS 6TB = $230
Lifetime Service = $550
Rosewill eSATA case = $35
Sata to ESATA adapter = $7
Total = $972 in just parts

I'm asking $999 for the whole bundle shipped. Let me know if you are interested, I will post pictures so you can see what it looks like.

I can change it to a WD 8TB RED NAS for another $75 if you want.


----------



## dssguy2 (Sep 18, 2013)

Any interest? I think I will post it on eBay but thought I would start here.


----------

